# Street drag gto mods?



## Zeke06 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm new to this forum I have a 06 gto a4 bone stock I just did a tune up and I'm ready to start with mods I want to be my DD some times so really no crazy mods I would like to know what would be the best bolt ons and tune for the street like best intake,lt,xpipe,catback and tuner anything else will help I was thinking drag bags maybe? I do not want to open the motor just yet thanks got the help!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First a catback will do nothing but change the sound and lighten your wallet. The "best" LTs are usually considered to be Kooks 1 7/8" but you won't see a noticeable difference with another brand. I personally would get any good stainless LTs that are the best price you can find. That will save more money for more mods. A custom tune by a good tuner is your best bet. The handhelds are limited. An over the radiator intake is the best. The stock box though isn't shabby so don't just throw anything on as the gains will be minimal to non-existent regardless of advertising claims. Bags are a good affordable fix for wheel hop. You can go nuts with axles stubs, anti-wheel hop axles, springs, etc but it gets pricey. 

Check your suspension. There are several somewhat critical parts that should be upgraded. The front radius rod bushing and strut bushing are very common to be bad. If you're on stock struts and shocks I'd replace those before doing any power mod and new springs would make a world of difference too. Bags in the back can help the weak from the factory springs but new ones like Lovells are much better. 

Welcome and keep the rubber side down. There aren't a lot of us left. There's a lot of power in these cars and unfortunately a lot of noobs wreck them in short order. If you feel the back end start to kick out just take your foot off the gas and regain control. If you've been around a while you'd know that a lot of them "mysteriously" lose control and wreck. A fender bender is a totalled car as they are too expensive to repair.


----------



## Zeke06 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok thanks for the info will the Otr give much gains over stock intake and I was really looking for a good hand held tuner cause I don't want to go crazy modding on it like my 500hp camaro what hand held tuner would u think is the best?


----------



## Zeke06 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can u tell me the more about the otr intake u have?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Probably the Diablo Pedator is considered "the best" of the ilk

2. Mine is a SvedeSpeed OTR intake that I researched, designed, tested and produced. There are probably 400-500 or so of them all over the world. I used to hand make them but it was too much and I partnered with a guy named Spencer over at west coast speed to produce them. He has turned out to be a jerk and has run a very shady business and totally cheated me. Customers have to pay him up front and he takes up to 6 months or more to get you his products. I can't recommend him anymore as not only has he cheated me but he is going to walk away someday and leave some other people high and dry. The other option at this time is the DuSpeed out of Australia. They are something like $650 or so with shipping and on a stockish car you won't get a lot of bang for the buck over just buying a K&N drop-in panel in the stock box.

3. If you want to give it a shot I wrote a DIY on how to make a OTR yourself. It's in the stickies.


----------



## Zeke06 (Aug 7, 2014)

What about a intune? And vararm intake vs [email protected] drop in filter? I have about 1000 to spend


----------



## Zeke06 (Aug 7, 2014)

And what's a store for gto everyone buys parts at?


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

I have an intune that I have used. Pm me


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

VR is MEH and is ugly especially after the modifications you have to do to make it work. On a stockish car it's OK. They seem to have some problems with cammed cars affecting the MAF. The two mods most noobs seem to do are the catback and intake and frankly aren't the first places I'd go. Andy at Kollar Racing is great place for suspension parts and for most others Google can find you good pricing on other stuff. I've bought my parts all over the internet with the exception of my cams which I've gotten from Ed at FlowTech Induction. He knows what he's doing and is a best place to get cam advise besides from internet "wisdom". Check your suspension first!


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Zeke06 said:


> And what's a store for gto everyone buys parts at?


Kollar Racing

Results for 04-06 PONTIAC GTO


----------

